# Game 17: Heat @ Clippers (11/29/08 10:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 29th, 2008 | 10:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*



*MIAMI HEAT 
@
LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS*




*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
Shaun Livingston
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Joel Anthony
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder which starting lineup we'll see?

Also, Chris Kaman is questionable. He's been very banged up and only played 12 minutes in their last game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Having beaten the Suns, we better find a way to beat the lowly Clippers...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just noticed the Clippers are 2-13. I knew they were struggling, but didnt know how bad it was.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If I'm the Clippers, with Wade coming off a 40+ point game, I wouldn't want Baron or Gordon guarding him....

I'm not nearly as afraid of Mario on Baron though. If our big play like last night, this should be another W.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope we can win one for the other Shaun tonight. It'd be great to see him play some in this game at some point.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What will Wade do for an encore tonight?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kaman-Camby-Randolph is going to be tough to stop inside...but we did manage to get through Shaq/Amare last night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just saw this on the Clippers board.


> Chris Kaman is now doubtful for tonight's game against Miami with plantar fasciitis in his left foot; but a new player has been added to the injury list.
> 
> Baron Davis has come down with the stomach virus that took out Jason Hart and Brian Skinner the other night and will be a game-time decision.


http://insidesocal.com/clippers/2008/11/injury-updates-3.html


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If Kaman AND Baron are out, I can't see us losing this one. If they are both in, it'll be tougher, but I'm full of confidence after Phoenix, I reckon we can pick up the win comfortably today if we do what we did last night.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Just saw this on the Clippers board.
> 
> http://insidesocal.com/clippers/2008/11/injury-updates-3.html


plantar fasciitis is not easy to overcome and its painful. no way Kaman plays. Baron not playing is a good thing for us, but hopefully he recovers quickly. 

i rather face the Clips at full strength, but Miami has to take advantage of this and keep up the effort they showed in PHX.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking forward to this one. I'll probably only catch the 1st half so we better not **** around.. :azdaja:

Lets Go Wade/Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kaman will not play tonight. Zach Randolph will start at the 4, Camby at the 5.

Baron will and is in the starting lineup.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Should be interesting.

Game Time in 5 right?

Anybody with a good link?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami is going with the same starting lineup as last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Should be interesting.
> 
> Game Time in 5 right?
> 
> Anybody with a good link?


Check your pm


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks again. 

Damn where yall at? Bad time for a game? :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh **** off, foreign translations jacked my stream.. :laugh:

Ah well, guess I gotta listen to this dude all game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers starts with a 3!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade goes full-court and hits the fall-away J for his first 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the nice block!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel with a big block on Baron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the crazy rainbow shot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade hits another tough J!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nvm, I'm back.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I missed Wade's reverse dunk.. 

Looks like he's starting pretty hot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem's shot is good.

So is Zach Randolph's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NAB, I Just sent you a better link.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> NAB, I Just sent you a better link.


Thanks man, just found it.

Haslem has 10 of our 21.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley is in!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Why did Chalmers take a 3 on the break, with advantage in numbers.. :azdaja:

Thornton is good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, horrible shot by Mario. That isnt his shot just yet.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, horrible shot by Mario. That isnt his shot just yet.


chucking shouldnt be anybodies shot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> NAB, I Just sent you a better link.


Could I get this link as well?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Could I get this link as well?


Check your pm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

link guys?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-28 Clippers after 1


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

theres a little bit of ball movement on offense, but we can do better. we need to pick it up with our defense. Clips are starting to get comfortable scoring in the paint. (surprise!)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> link guys?


pm sent


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

one thing that annoys me is Beasley in iso plays, just like with Wade. i hate isos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike's shot is still off tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And DQ is still hot


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Mike's shot is still off tonight


a few of them were contested with the exception of that baseline 3 (at least it wasnt an airball coughMarioncough). i think its just bad decision making. hes forcing it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

English language stream won't load for me so I'm forced to watch this game in another language


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Tank-Magloire in the game. at least were throwing some meat in the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go B-Easy


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> English language stream won't load for me so I'm forced to watch this game in another language


good. we should all be at least bilingual!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Couple of nice buckets by Beasley. If his new role is to dominate the 2nd unit, he can do that easily.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> good. we should all be at least bilingual!


I am bilingual but Romanian or whatever the hell this is isn't one of my known languages :soapbox:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

gasp! Quinny is back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice drive by Beasley


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And1 for Diawara!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Diawara! :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Diawara with the lucky and 1.

im actually cherishing these moments with wade on the bench. am i the only one that feels this way?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley b333333333333


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I am bilingual but Romanian or whatever the hell this is isn't one of my known languages :soapbox:


really? what other language you speak?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great minutes for Beasley. 9 and 4 already for him

One thing the Beasley move to the bench does is take away a lot of those minutes we'd go without Wade or Beasley on the floor.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Diawara with the lucky and 1.
> 
> im actually cherishing these moments with wade on the bench. am i the only one that feels this way?


We're just a bad team. On most nights we need to fire our one bullet at the enemy, Wade, and hope that it hits. It's better than just losing. I wish that the other 14 guys could step up to Wade's level but if it was that easy then the league would be full of superstars. I would rather have Wade carry a crappy team on most nights than be like the Wizards or the Thunder.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Diawara is the ****ing worst "defensive specialist" that I've ever seen. What a joke. Davis broke him like a new pair of shoes on that crossover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice D by Quinny


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 33333

Wow


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> We're just a bad team. On most nights we need to fire our one bullet at the enemy, Wade, and hope that it hits. It's better than just losing. I wish that the other 14 guys could step up to Wade's level but if it was that easy then the league would be full of superstars. I would rather have Wade carry a crappy team on most nights than be like the Wizards or the Thunder.


the other 14 guys dont have to be on wades level talent-wise. they just need to be more productive. but i blame the coaches more for being so lenient with that nasty habit. we need a more creative offense. **** isos man, **** them to the max.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> the other 14 guys dont have to be on wades level talent-wise. they just need to be more productive. but i blame the coaches more for being so lenient with that nasty habit. we need a more creative offense. **** isos man, **** them to the max.


Luckily Beasley is looking really good. He is catching that ball at the top of the key and distributing it well or he is driving to the hoop and getting a layup. He's practically a carbon copy of Dirk right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the and1!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley with the and1. Refs have been forcing him to earn it and he has been going in stronger and stronger starting with that Portland game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Randolph always kills UD


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is forcing that fat ninja turtle Randolph into some tough shots.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Luckily Beasley is looking really good. He is catching that ball at the top of the key and distributing it well or he is driving to the hoop and getting a layup. He's practically a carbon copy of Dirk right now.


plz, dont compare him to Dirk again. ever.:raised_ey

what im liking about Beas is that hes not settling for outside shots. hes attacking the basket. we need more of that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> plz, dont compare him to Dirk again. ever.:raised_ey
> 
> what im liking about Beas is that hes not settling for outside shots. hes attacking the basket. we need more of that.


Playing like Dirk at only 19 years old is not a bad thing dude. He's basically all of the good (shooting and dribble drive) and none of the bad (weak rebounding and cowardice). He has a better stroke than I think anybody could have imagined. Many people said he was a few years away but he has been our best shooter.

I can see him averaging 50% FG and 90% FT in two years. That's Dirks company. Only difference is that he is a tough baller.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i like hoe weve maintained the lead and played fairly well with Wade scoring his first points with 1 minute left in the 2nd qt.

of course, were getting killed in the paint. thats why the score is so close.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-54 Miami at the half

Wade and Beasley have been awesome

Beasley with 17, all in the 2nd quarter, and 5rbs
Wade with 15, 7asts, 4 rbs


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Playing like Dirk at only 19 years old is not a bad thing dude. He's basically all of the good (shooting and dribble drive) and none of the bad (weak rebounding and cowardice). He has a better stroke than I think anybody could have imagined. Many people said he was a few years away but he has been our best shooter.
> 
> I can see him averaging 50% FG and 90% FT in two years. That's Dirks company. Only difference is that he is a tough baller.


ok, so in some aspects. i was about to say, wtf you smoking man!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> plz, dont compare him to Dirk again. ever.:raised_ey
> 
> what im liking about Beas is that hes not settling for outside shots. hes attacking the basket. we need more of that.


OVer the last 5 or 6 games now, he's been attacking the basket very strongly and not being as finesse as he was being to begin the season, which is great to see.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Didn't Wade have a triple double against the Clippers before? He is on pace for one tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

17 in the quarter?

Thats what im talking about Mike, beautiful.

DWade has become an amazing jump shooter...simply brilliant, hes automatic right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Didn't Wade have a triple double against the Clippers before? He is on pace for one tonight.


I think his 3 came against the Pistons, Hornets, and Sonics.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> I think his 3 came against the Pistons, Hornets, and Sonics.


dude, youre like a living Heat archive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 on 5 tonight with Marion on the floor tonight


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we need to pick up the D.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 4 on 5 tonight with Marion on the floor tonight


give me Walker and his shimmy. holy ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 vs Randolph and he almost came down with that rebound :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a dunk by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness, Shawn..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we look so pathetic going after rebounds. 4 Heat guys jumping helplessly while Randolph doing damage by himself.

and Marion needs to get out of the game. if he was a rookie he wouldve been taken out a looong time ago.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> give me Walker and his shimmy. holy ****.


Seriously. We're already aflicted with PTSD (Post Traumatic Shimmy Disorder) and then they inflict Marion upon us? I have zero patience for this guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marion :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Super for 333333333


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> 4 vs Randolph and he almost came down with that rebound :laugh:


and you out-post me yet again. bloody hell.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion is playing like dog ****. Seriously, bench his ***. Diawara has done more...and I hate Diawara!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Seriously. We're already aflicted with PTSD (Post Traumatic Shimmy Disorder) and then they inflict Marion upon us? I have zero patience for this guy.


its gotten to the point where anyone who has "Marion" or "Matrix" as their username is insulting themselves.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough pass by Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

no Dwyane, youre not Jason Kidd. dont force it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> and you out-post me yet again. bloody hell.


:banana-suit:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem unked up that threaded needle...bahhh


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

that last posession was horrible. Wade dribbling the entire clock while the other 4 idiots stand still. sdjlcvbghsildugae urgflidgf lakjdfgklajsdghvklasdjbcfkl svjabfdjklbgvadjk.vb jkladfbvgjkladfbgkljabhsdabdjklvbgjkldfbgajkldfbvgkjabdfvkbadvfgbak


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333

Great work by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario again from downtown. Super has really got that 3 ball going.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> that last posession was horrible. Wade dribbling the entire clock while the other 4 idiots stand still. sdjlcvbghsildugae urgflidgf lakjdfgklajsdghvklasdjbcfkl svjabfdjklbgvadjk.vb jkladfbvgjkladfbgkljabhsdabdjklvbgjkldfbgajkldfbvgkjabdfvkbadvfgbak


:lol:

The official scorers need to stop robbing Wade of obvious blocks. It's getting ridiculous.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ENOUGH WITH THE WADE ISOs! for the love of god!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take to the rack DWade, stop shooting so many threes!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We need to get Shawn the **** out the game and get Beasley back to open things up for Wade. They are blitzing each pick and roll and not letting Wade drive.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anthony and Haslem are getting beasted inside and Beasley isn't going to be the scapegoat tonight. Does Spo have the balls to bench Marion? Because I don't think he does.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wow...Marion...just wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get Shawn out!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Why don't the Heat play more of an up-tempo game with all these athletes they have?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kekai said:


> Why don't the Heat play more of an up-tempo game with all these athletes they have?


That would be throwing in the towel on the season. Better teams than ours have not won championships by running. We're building toward the future.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Why don't the Heat play more of an up-tempo game with all these athletes they have?


because we have an offensively-challenged coaching staff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the cherry picking


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It starts with D on this team. All the stats prove it. When we play good D, we win.

So thats where we exert most of the energy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marion and Haslem's careers peaked right around mediocrity and irrelevancy. Can we please fix these substitutions?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to DQ for 33333

Nice play

Heat up 73-68 after 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's close to a triple double. He'll definitely get over 10 asts tonight and needs 4 rebounds.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade to DQ for 33333
> 
> Nice play
> 
> Heat up 73-68 after 3


i was shocked that Wade wasnt the only one moving on that play. there was actually another guy (Haslem) that took the initiative and move his *** to help out Wade with his 23.9 second dribble powers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley for 33333333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem needs to start rebounding more. One rebound is not good.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

another Beasley iso that led to nothing. goddamit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> Haslem needs to start rebounding more. One rebound is not good.


Hes going Blount on us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Wade to Beasley


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

uh oh, Wade is out. will Miami's nasty habit bite them in the ass? stay tuned.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by DQ to UD


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> Hes going Blount on us.


Or maybe he was smoking a "Blount" in the hotel with his buddy Ricky D and some underage fuglies


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley just cant get any luck on these charges. He's always just barely on the restricted are line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> Or maybe he was smoking a "Blount" in the hotel with his buddy Ricky D and some underage fuglies


:thinking2: They were just in Portland again...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Beasley just cant get any luck on these charges. He's always just barely on the restricted are line.


He looked like Rocky when he was trying to stand up :rofl:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WE're lucky the clippers have sucked from the line tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

notice how things came under control when Marion was finally taken out the game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

now we need to take out Haslem. the guy has lost all his will to grab rebounds and is now competing with Marion.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Randolph is just eating UD up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem that was terrible D.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Clips with 10-0 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Randolph for 3...are u ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD always struggles with Randolph for some reason. Much more than with better players like Amare. But, this is pretty pathetic. And Randolph hitting a 3 is just bad luck.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> UD always struggles with Randolph for some reason. Much more than with better players like Amare. But, this is pretty pathetic. And Randolph hitting a 3 is just bad luck.


no...no. its bad defense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so why is Marion playing? i thought we were trying to win the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can't wait until the Udonis Haslem era in Miami is over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marion has done nothing to warrant 4th quarter minutes. Put Beasley back in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> no...no. its bad defense.


That too, but 3s aren't Randolph's shot. I mean...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I can't wait until the Udonis Haslem era in Miami is over.


I think im finally starting to see where youre coming from.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was pathetic from Shawn Marion! :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shawn, Shawn, Shawn...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnett, trade his ***! :curse:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

:rofl: Marion.

you take out a guy thats producing (Beasley)and put in Marion while keeping Haslem at center. brilliant Spo!

its 5 on 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pathetic. Absolutely pathetic. 

Why has Shawn Marion played nearly 6 minutes more basketball than Mike Beasley tonight? Shawn Marion is 1-6 for 5 points, and his defense has been crap.

Im so pissed off right now...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

MB30 said:


> Pathetic. Absolutely pathetic.
> 
> Why has Shawn Marion played nearly 6 minutes more basketball than Mike Beasley tonight? Shawn Marion is 1-6 for 5 points, and his defense has been crap.
> 
> Im so pissed off right now...


And 5 turnovers from marion. I mean seriously, what the ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Shawn, Shawn, Shawn...


I wish I had a dollar for every time you've had to say this.

(I like to keep the continuity with our dialogue from game thread to game thread)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible ****ing Call!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

what a way to mess up. im mean, damn


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, that's bull ****. We need to add the challenge to the NBA...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Plus, why did they stop play? I mean, we had a dunk on our side of the floor! :azdaja:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Miami ball. Great to see the officials got it right but that was a layup had they originally called it right.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we got the ball, but thanx to the refs, they stopped play, otherwise it would have been a clean layup to go ahead by 1 point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This better be our ball...****


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wow, Miami ball. Great to see the officials got it right but that was a layup had they originally called it right.


you just love to rub it in m y face huh? out post me again.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade is going to get double teamed, we need beasley and other shooters to win the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> you just love to rub it in m y face huh? out post me again.


Hey hey hey, in fairness to W2M, I beat all of you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> you just love to rub it in m y face huh? out post me again.


I'm just in your head now :laugh:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow that was an impossible shot. I'm not sure who I blame more, the refs or Shawn Marion.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

is that the best you can come up with Spo? i mean, how predictable...horrible call by Spo....wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 97-96

This is a tough loss. They've led throughout then lay an egg in the 4th.

A very winnable game, on a road trip where wins will be very hard to come by.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We got ****ing robbed. This is absolute bull****. We had a dunk waiting to happen...and the refs ****ed us.

Why did Spo not put Beasley in the game when we had 7 ticks to score?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wow that was an impossible shot. I'm not sure who I blame more, the refs or Shawn Marion.


the coach. it was his decision to keep going with marion, and he just lost us the game with that ridiculous play he drew up.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that inadvertent whistle messed us up

still had a chance to win though, and we just didnt get a good look


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Michael Beasley - 24 points in 24 minutes...why not play him 35-36, especially when Marion is giving you nothing?

I really really dont understand...****ing ****


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, we got screwed, feels great.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Michael Beasley - 24 points in 24 minutes...why not play him 35-36, especially when Marion is giving you nothing?
> 
> I really really dont understand...****ing ****


im telling you dude. the coach lost us the game. hes the one making the substitutions with beasley and Marion while at the same time keeping Haslem in the game. we were pretty much 5 on 3 in the 4th qt.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I want to point out that we were *winning* when Spo took Beasley out and put Marion in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its not like Shawn was doing anything on D either. Thornton lit him up and he got no steals.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I want to point out that we were *winning* when Spo took Beasley out and put Marion in.


it baffles me. i mean....i......****ing piece of **** ****ing ****!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Its not like Shawn was doing anything on D either. Thornton lit him up and he got no steals.


Just like Gerald Wallace, Al Thornton is a younger better version of Marion so it's no wonder he struggled. Haslem is a truly mediocre rebounder. We're killing ourselves with this small lineup to accommodate mediocrity. It's outrageous. Either bench Marion and start Beasley at the 3 or bench Haslem and start Joel at Center with Beasley at the 4.

Only positive from this is that Beasley can't be their scapegoat tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo was just being arrogant tonight. Seriously, thats showing no respect and completely backfires on everything he has stood for. Mike's D was no worse than anyone elses. Haslem got burned by Randolph, Marion got burned by Thornton...we played our best when Beasley was on the floor. He had his offense going, noone on their team could stop him.

Dumb **** like that will make Riles pull an SVG on you Spo...seriously ****ing pissed...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I still cant get over how ****ing horrible that call was.

**** YOU Courtney Kirkland! :azdaja:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We got screwed...like, brutally raped.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kirkland looked like he felt bad about it. I really wonder, what exactly happened? Did Kirkland blow the whistle or did another ref blow the whistle? Even if Wade contacted the ref that doesn't mean he was out of bounds. On top of that he passed even before the contact. Kirkland looked like he was on our side the whole time so maybe it was another ref that blew it.

However, I can't blame the refs for this. We had a lead before Spo ruined this game. He has no guts to make the moves that are necessary to win. He's even too cowardly to bench Haslem which should have been done before the New York game to start the season. Haslem cannot play center in this league.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Damn, I still cant get over how ****ing horrible that call was.
> 
> **** YOU Courtney Kirkland! :azdaja:


really, i dont blame the refs that much.

Spoelstra should be held accountable %100 for this loss. Hes the one that put us in our little--predicament with the refs in the first place. his rotation of players and illogical substitutions all lead to our loss in the end.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Damn, I still cant get over how ****ing horrible that call was.
> 
> **** YOU Courtney Kirkland! :azdaja:


Same. It feels like Courtney Kirkland slept with the wife I never had.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> *However, I can't blame the refs for this. We had a lead before Spo ruined this game. * He has no guts to make the moves that are necessary to win. He's even too cowardly to bench Haslem which should have been done before the New York game to start the season. Haslem cannot play center in this league.


now you outpost me. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Everyone's out posting you now :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking back on it, when they were discussing the play, Wade was pointing at the other side on the floor and he clearly said "thats ****ing bull****!"

So maybe the ref on the opposite end of the court blew the whistle, which would make it that much worse of a call.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> really, i dont blame the refs that much.
> 
> Spoelstra should be held accountable %100 for this loss. Hes the one that put us in our little--predicament with the refs in the first place.* his rotation of players and illogical substitutions all lead to our loss in the end.*


let me also add that horrible elementary "play" he drew up in the last 2 seconds of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> "We won the game," Dwyane Wade huffed moments after it was over, "and they took it from us."
> 
> "We had a three-on-zero fastbreak and they didn't see the play," Heat coach Erik Spoelstra said.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, that was a terrible call. But we shouldn't have given up that 13-3 run in the first place.


But it's 1 game, we will recover.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> Apparently, the confusion was exacerbated when Wade, after his steal, fell into referee Courtney Kirkland, who exhaled into his whistle. Under league timing rules, once a referee sounds his whistle, the game clock automatically is stopped.


Wtf kind of excuse is that? We had that won. We were ****ing robbed. However, what the **** was Spo doing? Marion was **** all night, and Beasley was shooting well and we were winning with him in. It's so simple what you had to do Spo. I'm still pissed. 

Now we need to hope we can get an unexpected win to make up for this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every time you've had to say this.
> 
> (I like to keep the continuity with our dialogue from game thread to game thread)


:laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Horrible ****ing Call!





Flash is the Future said:


> Damnett, trade his ***! :curse:





MB30 said:


> Dumb **** like that will make Riles pull an SVG on you Spo...seriously ****ing pissed...





Wade2Matrix said:


> Damn, I still cant get over how ****ing horrible that call was. **** YOU Courtney Kirkland! :azdaja:


:azdaja: and **** sums up our feelings toward this game, and I've only read the last page.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I'm real glad I left at half time.. :laugh:

**** Shawn, **** Spo & **** the refs.

If we don't beat the poor ****ing Warriors I swear.. They just gave up 82 first-half points to the Knicks..

If we lose next game and Marion doesn't pick it up, I'm making a 2nd "Fire Shawn Marion"-esque thread, and it is not to be merged. Until Marion plays better, they will continue to amount per game. Only he can stop this..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

what a gyp


----------

